# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Hex brushes for GIMP

## agroschim

I already stumbled upon hexGIMP and the brushes made Thorfinn Taits wonderfull Gazetteer styled maps. Unfortunately (at least for me) Thorf decided to share his ressources in Adobe Illustrator format.

I would love to use them in GIMP and isomage allready started converting some brushes for use with GIMP. But the brushes by isomage are fairly small in size (38 by 33 pixels). So i decided to make them available in greater resolution as GIMP brushes.

Edit: I added some brushes I previously missed plus a few I had not included (Ethengar, Alfheim etc.) and I made a green hills brush.

----------


## agroschim

Here just a small demonstration of what can be done with the brushes, a hex grid renderer and RobA Tapered Rivers plugin.

----------


## arsheesh

Hey thanks so much for sharing these resources.  It's really nice to have a GIMP hex map option.  It seems that there is a bit of a Hex Crawl revival going on at the moment and I'm really happy to see people here at the Guild offering hex resources for DMs.  Have a bit o'rep.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## RobA

> Hey thanks so much for sharing these resources.  It's really nice to have a GIMP hex map option.  It seems that there is a bit of a Hex Crawl revival going on at the moment and I'm really happy to see people here at the Guild offering hex resources for DMs.  Have a bit o'rep.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


And for just rendering hex grids, check http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...cript-Hex-Grid

-Rob A>

----------

